# November 13' COTM Vote Thread



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like I won't have new pix in time  I'll just use old ones.

2012 Cruze LS

CURRENT:
Gloss Black Roof
Gloss/Matte Black Chrome Trim
Black Diffuser Section
Black Lower Grill
8000k HID Headlights
2500k Halogen Fog Lights
Aftermarket Lip Spoiler
Limo Tint All Around
Black OEM 16" 1LT Alloys
LED Bulbs Inside and Out

FUTURE:
Roof Spoiler
19" Rotiform Cast BLQ Wheels
H&R Springs
Rear Diffuser w/ Quad Tip Exhaust


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Mike's 2012 Cruze 1LT
Mike K.
Michigan City, Indiana.
Current mods:

*5% tint all around, *
*Blacked out 5" windshield strip up top and 3” on bottom*
* WeatherTech Vent Visors and digi-fit floormats, *
*Vinyl blacked out chevy emblems, *
*Tires--P245/45R18 Nitto Invo on 18x7.5 Verde Regency Blk. Mach Lip, *
*K&N Cold Air Intake, *
*6000K HID headlites, *
*LED driving lights, *
*top of rear window mini spoiler, *
*Chrome strip on bottom of doors, *
*Rear backup camera, *
*Turbo badges (3), *
*Hood bug shield, *
*Painted the front grill gloss black, *
*LED backup lights and license plate lights, *
*Remin dash kit, *
*Mudflaps*
*Chrome exhaust tip, *
*Car seat covers*
*LeMans Hash Stripes*
*Cruze Door sills *
*LED Interior Lights*
*PDIM Upgrade*
* 2 Shot Truck Relay*
*PLX OBD II Reader with Torque App.

Future Mods...none at this time until I get more money 


*


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

DP's Cruze 
Name: Daniel 
Location: SoCal, CA 
Info: 2011 Cruze LT 
Stock Options: Connectivity package, Dealer installed Fog Lights 

Modifications 

Exterior
-Window Tint (70% Front, 20% Rear) 
-Plastidip Lower Front Fascia, Trunk Chrome, and Rear Bumper 
-Mud Guards 
-Carbon Fiber Overlays 
-3M Gloss Black Vinyl Roof 
-Lip Spoiler -3" Carbon Fiber Antenna 
-Cruze Nation sticker 

Interior 
-Seat Covers 
-Carbon Fiber on the Center Stack/Console 

Wheels 
-LTZ Wheels and Tires 
-Carbon Fiber Wheel Caps 
-Wheel Locks 

Future Mods 
-Eibach Springs 
-Rear windows to Limo Tint 
-Audio (Subs most likely)
-ZZP Exhaust (whenever it comes out) 

View attachment 48145

View attachment 48153

View attachment 48161

View attachment 48169

View attachment 48185

View attachment 48193

View attachment 48201

View attachment 48209


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

*Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for November!
To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts.
Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting!

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.

Polls will end on November 30th at 11:59 EST*​​​


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted! Let's pile on the votes guys!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, i need to think this one... Usually its easy lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Said it before, say it again, boobies always win.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. Good luck guys! Need moar cars to look at next month!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Let's get some more votes in guys!

cdb09007-Enter yours next time lol.

I just noticed that this Cruze of the Month is Indiana vs. California..interesting lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Let's get some more votes in guys!
> 
> cdb09007-Enter yours next time lol.
> 
> I just noticed that this Cruze of the Month is Indiana vs. California..interesting lol.


Not anymore =/

Seems like the boobs aren't working for you.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh wow lol oh well! Haha


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There is still plenty of time to ​VOTE !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Voted


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Voted - good luck to everyone. We have a very good class this month. It was a tough decision to single one out.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Night bump!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ttt!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats Logan!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I will toss my name in next month but I never see the post do to do so...


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats IROCZILLA! You sir have a nice Cruze!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to you Iroczilla!! Very nice looking car indeed


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Congrats Logan!


Thanks! 


trevor_geiger said:


> Congrats IROCZILLA! You sir have a nice Cruze!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you sir! 


mikestony said:


> Congratulations to you Iroczilla!! Very nice looking car indeed


Thanks dude, and you do as well. Always loved the black Cruze


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> cdb09007-Enter yours next time lol.


Only reason i didn't was i broke my smartphone so i couldn't upload any pics. December shall be mine! haha. 

Congrats IROC!!


----------

